# Links > Tutorials >  Wireless tutorial

## stoidis

Ένα χρήσιμο κείμενο το οποίο περιγράφει γενικά τα ασύρματα δίκτυα ieee 802.11 a, b, g, e

Είναι σε μορφή .ppt (power point).

----------


## dti

Διαβάστε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο σχετικά με την ασφάλεια των WLANs, στο γνωστό Tomshardware:

http://www6.tomshardware.com/newsletter ... /wlan.html

----------


## KGP

> Διαβάστε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο σχετικά με την ασφάλεια των WLANs, στο γνωστό Tomshardware:
> 
> http://www6.tomshardware.com/newsletter ... /wlan.html


Allo ena: http://www.intmediaresearch.internet.co ... 29,00.html 

be aware oti einai reasearch kai prepei na pliroseis gia auto..  ::  alla elpizo kapios na to vre se kanena site etimo pros chrisi..kai axiopiisi  ::

----------


## KGP

http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/wireless/

nomizo oti tha fanei endiaferon san information to be used apo tis omades involved se auto to project

----------


## NoRootToHost

Γεια σας και από εμένα.

Αμά δεν βαριέστε τα registration ορίστε κάτι που νομίζω έχει reference χρησιμότητα:

Are you getting involved in wireless anytime soon?

"The CIO Wireless Resource Book" is designed to help you make 
intelligent decisions about your current and future wireless 
projects. Make it your guide to using wireless technology to 
overcome business challenges and create a competitive advantage. It's a must read for you and your staff, and will serve as a handy
reference guide in the months to come. 

"The CIO Wireless Resource Book" offers insights and practical 
suggestions helping provide a clear framework for wireless decisions. The guide covers wireless networks, devices, deployment guidelines 
and includes a wireless glossary. The latest in a series of award- winning publications, it's a must have for any IT reference desk. 

Click here to download your free copy: http://www.w2knews.com/rd/rd.cfm?id=...-SynchrologicA



Γειά σου μεγάλε Στοίδη!
 ::

----------


## dti

Ολα όσα θα θέλατε να μάθετε για τις κεραίες στα ασύρματα δίκτυα και πολλά ακόμη σ΄ αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.

"Antennas are most often used to increase the range of WLAN (wireless LAN) systems, but proper antenna selection can also enhance the security of your WLAN. A properly chosen and positioned antenna can reduce the signal leaking out of your workspace, and make interception extremely difficult."

Διαβάστε τη συνέχεια εδώ.

----------


## chatasos

Αν δεν βαριέστε να κάνετε register....

http://www.cisco.com/go/semreg/wireless4tt/108475_236/

----------


## Dragon Master

> Ένα χρήσιμο κείμενο το οποίο περιγράφει γενικά τα ασύρματα δίκτυα ieee 802.11 a, b, g, e
> 
> Είναι σε μορφή .ppt (power point).


Μήπως μπορείς να το ξανανεβάσεις; το phpBB το έχει κόψει.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## dti

Welcome,

Μάλλον πρόκειται για το ίδιο αρχείο με αυτό που επισυνάπτω εδώ, συμπιεσμένο σε .zip όμως.

----------

